# Best one-step polish?



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

To get rid of swirls and light scratches, what is the best one-step system on the market, for use with DA or rotary?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I usually do at least 2 steps but if I just wanna go for a "one step" polish like you ask, menz 106fa usually for me. Finishes down well enough for that kind of job and has enoguh bite to tackle most paints I personally find. Although I've come across finishes it won't even thouch


----------



## Paul JC (Apr 15, 2007)

By Hand or machine?


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Menzerna 203s is fantastic by hand and I have read it finishes superbly by machine


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Paul JC said:


> By Hand or machine?


he said by DA or rotary :thumb:

it really depends on the paint type TBH,

what car is it for?


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

Not expecting one that will do a real good job on VAG paint but if I could get one that will give me some level of correction that would be great.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Meguiars D151
Menzerna PO203S


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Scholl Concepts S17 can be a superb one-stepper.


----------



## AFK_Matrix (Aug 27, 2010)

There's P1 from Gtechniq which seems to get good results. I'm gonna get some for xmas but will be applying it by hand to my Golf. Gonna be interesting to see what happens, I am not expecting miracles but if it gets rid of all the swirls on my bonnet I will be very happy.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

AFK_Matrix said:


> There's P1 from Gtechniq which seems to get good results. I'm gonna get some for xmas but will be applying it by hand to my Golf. Gonna be interesting to see what happens, I am not expecting miracles but if it gets rid of all the swirls on my bonnet I will be very happy.


You will be pleased with P1. It's pad dependent on a machine.


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

P1 for a 1-step polish, I'm amazed at how well it does by hand too.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

203S if bad swirls, or 106FA if not too bad. 
I don't have a rotary, but I'd imagine you could do some seriously good correction even with the 106FA. It is lovely on the DA.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Menzerna PO203S.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

PJS said:


> Scholl Concepts S17 can be a superb one-stepper.


Agree with PJS here. Good on its own if refined carefully. Not good by DA but excellent on the rotary. Seems to need the heat...


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

I found the panel v hot with s17.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Scholl S17+ is quite the good polish and one im constantly using and plugging as its outstanding on its own if utilised to its full potential.
Right pad an it gives big guns then settles and balances at the end.


----------



## priceworth (Jul 16, 2010)

p1 is the future guys, works superb and truly amazing.


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

Think I will go with the p1, i had planned on getting some anyway so saves me having to buy something else aswell as p1.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*The Ultimate Finishing Polish?*

Can only comment on what I have used (still to give CV CF Pro a go  )

but Meguiars #205 is at least equal to 106FA or 203S so another alternative to make your head ache just a little more :thumb:

not just my view : http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=121584

read & enjoy :wave:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I like Megs #205 or their Re-Conditioning cream for quick one steppers..

As most others say, the Menz 203 is very very good, little more work time though..

All above on rotary..

I sometimes add some limeprime as well, especially on hot days when I need the work time..


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

If you're looking for a _true_ one-step meaning that it also adds protection, try Wolf's Chemicals WP-1NT. You can buy it here http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=611&idcategory=19 It will give you a nice, slick finish and leave nano protection behind that's very durable.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

how long would you expect it to last jesse?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

big ben said:


> how long would you expect it to last jesse?


Though I always recommend a 2nd layer of WP-1NT to follow it, if you use it alone it should give you 4-6 months or even more if taken care of properly :thumb:.


----------

